# Campsites near(ish) Bilbao, en route South?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We're now booked to arrive at Bilbao at 17:00 hrs in March, before driving south to Murcia. We've previously arrived early morning and driven down to near Madrid before stopping over, but can anyone advise on possible stopovers on the evening of arrival before continuing the next morning? Obviously, we don't want to arrive en-site too late in the evening on the one hand, but would like to get down the road as far as possible to shorten the following day's trek on the other.

Advice?

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Nice site and town not far from bilbao

http://www.campingdeharo.com/b2_en.htm

Ralph


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Camping Navarrete ( Logrono in Caravan club book )
2 hours from Bilbao, easy to find, easy access for 32 footer.GREAT bar and even better wine!

On a more direct route, Camping Municipal Burgos which is a little bit further and more dfficult to find but again easy access for your van


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

billym said:


> Camping Navarrete ( Logrono in Caravan club book )
> 2 hours from Bilbao, easy to find, easy access for 32 footer.GREAT bar and even better wine!


Cheers guys - what time might be considered too late to arrive in an evening?

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

No idea about closing tims but remember this is Spain, not the Caravan and Camping Club . I reckon you would have no problem up to midnight at least. Both the sites I have mentioned you can park outside if you REALLY had to


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

The campsite n Logrono (camping la playa) is open all year round.

Logrono is 2 hrs from Bilbao, arriving at 8.00 pm is acceptable. You can park up and walk in to town for something to eat - all the shops are open until 9.00 pm.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

The site in Haro has a bar so there is always someone there also the site is open in March (something to consider). the site is in town with many good places to eat and drink.

Ralph


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

ralph-dot said:


> The site in Haro has a bar so there is always someone there also the site is open in March (something to consider). the site is in town with many good places to eat and drink.
> 
> Ralph


I take it Haro will take an RV?

Also, has anyone used Camping El Desfiladero at Pancorbo? It's just off the AP1 but I can't see much about it on-line - seems more of a tent-type campsite.

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

There was a Winnebago next to me last time I was there.

Ralph


----------

